# Besoin d'aide pour compiler des sources (paris)



## pht (15 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
Je me suis mis à la programmation tout seul, mai je patauge avec la compréhension du système unix d'os x.

Je recherche donc qqn qui pourrait me donner un coup de main et quelques informations sur la compliations de sources (par le terminal bien entendu), quelques tuyaux sur la manière dont est organisé unix.

Je recherche plus qqn qui pourrait se déplacer chez moi pour me donner un petit cours succint sur ce genre de manip. Tout seul je ne m'en sors pas.

Par exemple j'ai installé Python 2.5, que je sais faire tourner, or j'ai dû installer une autre version (la 2.4) pour installer un logiciel particulier et je ne sais pas comment passer d'une version à l'autre. Je suppose qu'il faut spécifier cela quelque part mais où.

J'aimerai compiler plusieurs autres sources mais avec mon passé mac j'ai un peu de mal.

Je suis dans le 19e

merci d'avance


----------



## elKBron (15 Mars 2007)

peut etre plus de chance en postant LA


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Mars 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> peut etre plus de chance en postant LA


 

@pht :
Plus serieusement, je pense que si tu d&#233;taille tes probl&#232;mes, tu pourra obtenir de l'aide via les forums, ici il y a plein de gens qui t'aideront et te guideront clairement &#224; condition que tu explique bien ce que tu veux faire.

Par contre si tu arrives et que tu dis "sa march pa cmt je f&#233; ?" c'est s&#251;r que les r&#233;ponses seront autres, mais &#231;a n'a pas l'air d'&#234;tre ton genre (cf ton post).



Donc tu veux compiler des sources. Tes sources ou celles d'un programme trouv&#233; sur le net ?
Quelles erreurs le compilateur te renvois ? Si c'est ton code et qu'il n'est pas trop long, post le ici.


----------



## pht (18 Mars 2007)

Je pensais que ce serait plus simple que qqn vienne devant mon mac pour me montrer les manips, mais bon.

J'ai tenté d'installer l'environnement Eiffel mais je n'ai pas réussi voire ici :http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=167596

Premièrement j'ai installé python 2.5 que je peux "appeler" par le terminal en tappant "python", jsuque là tout va bien ; puis j'ai du installer python 2.4 en pour installer les sources d'un programme de la société Numenta ; bref maintenant lorsque je tappe "python" ds le terminal, il m'affiche la version 2.4 et non plus la vers 2.5 :

donc comment faire pour basculer d'une version à l'autre?

Ensuite avec la version de mac os 10.4 seul python 2.3 est livré, comment dois-je me débarrasser de cette version afin que le system utilise la dernière version?

J'ai installé python 2.4 parce que j'ai envie d'installer la plateforme NuPic de chez Numenta (http://www.numenta.com)

Les instructions sont les suivantes : (en rouge ce que je ne comprends pas ou ne sais pas faire en général)

------------------------------------------------------------------ 
_1. Install Python 2.4.4 
Download the Python 2.4.4 installer from Numenta or from python.org.  The file name is: 
python-2.4.4-macosx2006-10-18.dmg  

Install Python 2.4.4 by double clicking the disk image (.dmg) icon and then double clicking on the 
MacPython.mpkg icon and following the instructions. 

Other versions of Python may work, but have not been tested by Numenta.

2. Download the release tarball appropriate for your system.  

If you have an Intel processor, the release will be named: 

    nupic-1.0.0-darwin86.tgz 

The rest of these instructions use darwin86, but just use darwin if you have a PPC system.   

We recommend that you install Numenta software inside $HOME/nta where $HOME is your home 
directory. These instructions assume this installation location, but the software is relocatable if you want 
to install it somewhere else.  

3. Untar the release into your installation directory. 
mkdir $HOME/nta 
cd $HOME/nta 
tar xzf /path/to/nupic-1.0.0-darwin86.tgz 

This will create a directory nupic-1.0.0-darwin86. 
Inside this directory will be the standard "bin", "lib", "share" directories. See the Installing NuPIC 
education page for a tour of the directory contents.  

4. Create a current soft link. 

cd $HOME/nta 
ln -s nupic-1.0.0-darwin86 current 

This step is optional, but Numenta recommends it to enable you to upgrade to new releases without 
modifying any environment variables. The default installation directory for the source releases is also 
$HOME/nta/current. The rest of these instructions assume that the current link exists. 

5. Setup PATH and PYTHONPATH. 
Modify your shell startup files so that your PATH environment variable includes 
$HOME/nta/current/bin and your PYTHONPATH environment variable includes 
$HOME/nta/current/lib/python2.4/site-packages 

For example, if you are using bash, you must add the following lines to the $HOME/.bashrc 
and $HOME/.bash_profile files.  
NTA=$HOME/nta/current 
export PATH=$NTA/bin:$PATH 
export PYTHONPATH=$NTA/lib/python2.4/site-packages:$PYTHONPATH 

When you have finished making the changes, you have to make them active by using the source 
command on your .bash_profile or .bashrc file. 
source .bashrc 

6. Install the license file. 
Numentas platform requires the presence of a license file, license.cfg. You should have received the file 
by email after registering on Numentas website. Create directory $HOME/.nta and copy the license.cfg 
file to this directory. 
Note that the name of the directory is ".nta", not "nta" which you have used in previous steps.  

7. Validate your installation. 
Run the first example in the Numenta Programmers Guide to validate the installation: 
cd $HOME/nta/current/share/projects/bitworm  
python RunOnce.py 

_​------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Pour l'instant j'ai installé python 2.4 cf ma première question, j'ai les sources, ainsi que la licence.
Les sources sont dans un dossier "telechargement" quis se trouve dans mon dossier user, dois-je déplacer le fichier .tar quelque part? ou comment indiquer de décompresser le fichier .tar qui se trouve dans mon dossier telechargement, à l'intérieur du dossier spécialement crée?

Bref des questions de compréhension de la gestion des commandes sur des fichiers sur syteme Unix en somme.

merci à ceux qui prendront la peine et le temps de lire.


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2007)

En g&#233;n&#233;ral, je cr&#233;e un sous-dossier "dev" dans mon dossier maison et j'y extrais toutes les sources que je vais compiler.
Par ailleurs je collecte les archives sources t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;es dans un dossier sp&#233;cial.
Une fois une archive extraite, je fais un _./configure --help_ histoire de v&#233;rifier les options &#224; passer au configurateur avant de lancer la compilation. Emplacement des biblioth&#232;ques, emplacement d'installation finale etc.
Puis je lance _./configure_ avec les bons param&#232;tres. Je compile. J'installe.
Si pour lancer le programme obtenu il faut sp&#233;cifier des chemins diff&#233;rents des chemins standard, le mieux est de cr&#233;er un petit script (en _bash_ par exemple) o&#249; l'on applique les changements aux variables d'environnement et qui lance ensuite le programme.


----------



## pht (23 Mars 2007)

Bon alors personne ne peut me dire comment invoque-t-on les différentes versions par exemple au démarrage du terminal ?
J'ai python 2.3 (la version installée avec os x), 2.4 et 2.5 installés (des versions que j'ai installé ultérieurement). La 2.4 étant la version dernièrement installée, c'est donc cette dernière qui se lance par défaut

merci


----------



## bompi (23 Mars 2007)

Lorsqu'on installe une version compil&#233;e de Python pour Mac OS X, elle va g&#233;n&#233;ralement dans les r&#233;pertoires pr&#233;vus pour ... Python.
Ces r&#233;pertoires sont :
	
	



```
/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions
```
 et 
	
	



```
/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions
```
J'ai ainsi la 2.3 et la 2.5.
Il suffit ensuite de modifier la variable d'environnement PATH ou de cr&#233;er les liens symboliques idoines pour avoir la version que l'on veut.


----------



## pht (23 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Il suffit ensuite de modifier la variable d'environnement PATH ou de créer les liens symboliques idoines pour avoir la version que l'on veut.



merci, mais comment fait-on justement pour modifier la variable d'environnement PATH et ou de créer des liens symboliques?


----------



## bompi (23 Mars 2007)

Bin ... Je te conseillerais de prendre un petit aide-m&#233;moire d'utilisation du shell (_bash_) et d'explication d'UN*X.
Car si tu ne sais pas faire un lien symbolique, c'est que tu ne sais pas ce que c'est et je pr&#233;f&#232;rerais que tu l'apprennes d'abord.
Pour les variables d'environnement, c'est pareil : il te faut regarder au moins le manuel de _bash_ pour te familiariser avec l'id&#233;e. Tu peux aller sur des sites de documentation de Linux en fran&#231;ais, dans la mesure o&#249; les principes sont les m&#234;mes que pour Mac OS X (pour la couche UN*X, bien s&#251;r).


----------



## pht (25 Mars 2007)

je me documente, mais peut-on avoir plusieurs fichiers bash_profile afin de configurer par exemple le lancement de python en version x ou y?
Pour l'instant je change la version dans le fichier profile mais cela est fastidieux au possible.

Par contre j'ai l'impression que quelques commandes faites avec le terminal peuvent se faire dans mac os, par exemple 'makedir' ou 'tar' est-ce que lorsque l'on fait cela dans os x directement on aboutit &#224; la m&#234;me chose, non?

merci


----------



## pht (26 Mars 2007)

A nouveau qqc de bizarre, voire étrange : 
il se trouve que je dois installer SWING maintenant, donc je le fais.
Mais d'abord je ne sais pas ou je dois décompresser les sources (avec la commande tar) ; je décompresse au premier niveau, ensuite je lance un confihure puis un make et un make install.
Tous semble correcte, mais lorsque je lance un autre unea autre installation d'une source ayant besoi de SWING il m'indique que ce dernier n'est pas installé
Comme je ne connais rien à Swing je ne sais pas comment savoir s'il est correctement installé premièrement.

Je replonge dans la recherche d'infos


----------

